# Burning Me



## Rabieshund (Jun 25, 2008)

I haven't posted anything in ages. That's because I haven't shot anything in ages. But today I shot this self portrait. I know I have posted stuff in the same style before but what the heck. I needed to get back in shape!


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 25, 2008)

When i saw your name on this thread, I was thinking "oh man, this is gonna be good..."  Understatement!!  

Just when I think you couldn't possibly outdo your previous work, you go and post this...DANG!!  Why are you not making a fortune with your work yet?  Or maybe you are, I dont know.  

In other words, this is freaking awe inspiring!


----------



## abraxas (Jun 26, 2008)

Your work is amazing to me.


----------



## plentygood (Jun 26, 2008)

NJMAN said:


> When i saw your name on this thread, I was thinking "oh man, this is gonna be good..." Understatement!!
> 
> Just when I think you couldn't possibly outdo your previous work, you go and post this...DANG!! Why are you not making a fortune with your work yet? Or maybe you are, I dont know.
> 
> In other words, this is freaking awe inspiring!


 
I agree with this 100%. I get excited when I see certain photographers have posted a new thread, but you're probably my favorite on the board. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 26, 2008)

While definitely not my taste, it's an absolutely excellent piece of work!  Well done!


----------



## Alpha (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice job with the smoke.


----------



## Rabieshund (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow thanks for the comments.  I really appreciate it and I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## littlesandra (Jun 26, 2008)

so um, wanna make babies or something? haha.


----------



## craig (Jun 26, 2008)

Excellent! Love the claw marks.

Love & Bass


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jun 26, 2008)

Friggin Awesome !!!

I love it, the texture and sharpness are so cool.


----------



## KristinaS (Jun 27, 2008)

This is really awesome. Your work is incredible.


----------



## jargontimes (Jun 27, 2008)

How the heck did you do that? :O


----------



## Rabieshund (Jun 27, 2008)

littlesandra said:


> so um, wanna make babies or something? haha.


Oh yes. I always go for girls older then me!! 



craig said:


> Excellent! Love the claw marks.
> 
> Love & Bass


Thanks thanks. 



THORHAMMER said:


> Friggin Awesome !!!
> 
> I love it, the texture and sharpness are so cool.


Thank you!



KristinaS said:


> This is really awesome. Your work is incredible.


Wow thanks, I'm glad you think so.. 



jargontimes said:


> How the heck did you do that? :O


Gasoline and fire.


----------



## danjchau (Jun 28, 2008)

_------------- 			_


----------



## Stranger (Jun 28, 2008)

excellent work man... You used gasoline and and fire? I hope your not lying, im off to the gas station for supplies..  Do i light myself on fire and then shoot? lol

i can really appreciate the work. Do you have a full out gallery of this type of thing? i dont think ive seen your previous posts


----------



## cdanddvdpublisher (Jun 28, 2008)

great texture and a very cool shot overall...


----------



## noescape (Jun 29, 2008)

Holy frig... Insane.


----------



## toots23 (Jun 30, 2008)

wow


----------



## Rabieshund (Jun 30, 2008)

danjchau said:


> That's shocking.....great.....but shocking.


Haha thanks. 



Stranger said:


> excellent work man... You used gasoline and and fire? I hope your not lying, im off to the gas station for supplies..  Do i light myself on fire and then shoot? lol
> 
> i can really appreciate the work. Do you have a full out gallery of this type of thing? i dont think ive seen your previous posts


Oops, hope you didn't die. 
Actually I don't have a real gallery.. I have a deviantart account, but it's not very active. I have a myspace though. http://www.myspace.com/martinwiklund



cdanddvdpublisher said:


> great texture and a very cool shot overall...


Thanks. 



noescape said:


> Holy frig... Insane.


Glad you liked it!



toots23 said:


> wow


thx


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 6, 2008)

only thing i would do to improve it this one is actually set him on fire. it'd be a one shot deal so you'd have to get it right first time.    Nice shot - love it


----------



## MikkiStreak (Jul 6, 2008)

The texture of the skin, combined with the dirt/grease (not sure which?) and sweat, reminds me of Herb Ritts.  Technical perfection!


----------



## Deadeye008 (Jul 7, 2008)

Excellent lighting! Makes the whole shot.


----------

